# cannot install because disk May fail soon.



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Just bought Windows 7 Ultimate and when i tried to install it this message came up.

''Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The disk may fail soon. If other hard disks are available, install Windows to another location.''

Im so Annoyed right now. i spent all my money on Windows 7. what should i do.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Also.

I made a topic on this forum when i first built my PC, and i got this error when i booted it up.

'' S.M.A.R.T status Bad - Backup and Replace ''

This was literally a few hours after i Built it. maybe it was something i did. Which it probably was because it was my first ever time Building a PC.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Your hard drive is about to fail totally. It has too many bad sectors. I would buy a new hard drive then install Windows in it.

Download Ubuntu Live CD Burn it to cd with ImgBurn (How to burn ISO to disk).

Using the cd select "Try Ubuntu" (Do not install!) access the Windows Partition and backup important files. (if the windows installation has not already formatted the HDD).


Note: make sure your cd drive is the first boot sequence.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Like i said i have no more money to buy a new Hard drive.

Why was my Hard Drive About to fail as soon as i Built it.
By the way i built it about Christmas Time last year. but it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Power surges spikes, Power outages, pushing the power button when Windows is running. Not letting the HDD to spin down before powering up the machine.

You can run a HDD test Download Ultimate Boot cd burn it to a disk (ISO) boot with the cd select HDD run a test.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

HDD's fail all the time, since you _"just"_ built your computer (I wouldn't say a year ago was _Just)_ The *S.M.A.R.T. *controller on your motherboard says the HDD is going to fail. To confirm this download the ISO image for *Drive Fitness* in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn*. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the *short and extended* tests. If either fails the drive needs to be replaced. HDD's are relatively inexpensive. You can also send your HDD back to the manufacturer a get a free refurbished one.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

can you explain how to do this properly?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Download the ISO image for *Drive Fitness * in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn*. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the *short and extended* tests.


Tell us what part of this you don't understand?


----------

